# Quickbooks, Accountedge or MoneyWorks?



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

I need a Mac based accounting package. It's a pretty simple business. I resell sporting goods. I have suppliers, dealers and direct customers. I take cash, credit card, P.O. and cheques. Dealers get payment terms.

Less than $500,000 in sales annually. I need to manage inventory. I need to manage expenses. Payroll is a nice to have. Not really necessary since I only have two part-time employees.

I have international customers but right now, I ask them to pay me in CDN. In the future, I'd like to manage an account in Euros and USD. 

I've been using Quickbooks on Windows but would like to migrate to a Mac package.

Any advice?


----------



## gtgt (Jul 19, 2005)

Accountedge


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

Care to elaborate?


----------



## dragon109 (Oct 24, 2009)

There is no Canadian version of Quickbooks for mac. You can run QB in Windows through VMWare or Paralells. That might be best especially if you already have all your accounts setup on it.

It's a problem I've been dealing with for years. 

It's best to talk to your accountant and find out what they prefer and what they suggest.

Good luck


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

*Moneyworks*, using it for years, tried others, wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## MarCn (May 20, 2010)

Splice said:


> I like MoneyWorks as a solution over any virtualized option because of the integration. MoneyWorks can import customers from AddressBook, and it's convenient to send invoices, purchase orders and other documents to Mail, where as with a VM solution, you order acomplia online either save a file and then attach it, or buy acomplia use an email program within the virtualized environment. (Not that saving and attaching is overly troublesome, but it's a convenience of having the app running as a peer with the other apps on your Mac).
> 
> Some users could use the junior versions of MoneyWorks, but when you say you want multiple currencies and inventory management, those are gold-only features. Maybe download the 30-day trial from their website and see if it does the trick?
> 
> Another point for consideration concerning the cost is that while QuickBooks is $199, add Windows and add VMWare and it's closer to the cost of MoneyWorks, though perhaps you already have VMware or Parallels running.






My advice is MoneyWorks


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

+1 for *MoneyWorks*, and MoneyWorks Gold will do all you are looking for. Free updates (within the version i.e. 5.0-5.9.x - currently at 5.2.7), email support for the entire time you use it, and it works very well and legally for Canadian accounts, GST, PST/QST/HST included, not to mention a free version for your accountant.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

MoneyWorks is $599.00 for the gold version. Quickbooks Pro 2010 for Windows is $159.00. That's a pretty big gap especially for a small business trying to get on its feet.

I know it's inconvenient to run a VMWare window for QB but I could put up with it to save $350.00. Could MoneyWorks be worth the extra cost?


----------



## Splice (May 26, 2010)

*Virtualized Bookkeeping Apps*

I like MoneyWorks as a solution over any virtualized option because of the integration. MoneyWorks can import customers from AddressBook, and it's convenient to send invoices, purchase orders and other documents to Mail, where as with a VM solution, you either save a file and then attach it, or use an email program within the virtualized environment. (Not that saving and attaching is overly troublesome, but it's a convenience of having the app running as a peer with the other apps on your Mac). 

Some users could use the junior versions of MoneyWorks, but when you say you want multiple currencies and inventory management, those are gold-only features. Maybe download the 30-day trial from their website and see if it does the trick? 

Another point for consideration concerning the cost is that while QuickBooks is $199, add Windows and add VMWare and it's closer to the cost of MoneyWorks, though perhaps you already have VMware or Parallels running.


----------

